# Hurricane Nicole Timeshare Damage



## Sandy VDH (Nov 10, 2022)

Figured I would start a Nicole thread.  There could be some Daytona Beach area timeshares that did not fare well with Nicole, after what Ian did to begin with. 

Any updates, lets post them here.  

Waiting for NOAA to upload new satelitte scans for the impacted area.  Ian's are out there, but suspect a new batch will be posted. 





						Hurricane Ian Damage Assessment Imagery
					

From September 29 - October 3, the National Geodetic Survey (NGS) collected aerial damage assessment images in the aftermath of Hurricane Ian. Imagery was collected in specific areas by NOAA aircraft, identified by NOAA in coordination with FEMA and other state and federal partners. Collected...



					oceanservice.noaa.gov


----------



## silentg (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi We are hearing a lot about Storm damages and Flooding. We are in Osceola county and no significant damage to our house, but flooding in other areas of the county. More damage to beachfront houses and resorts in Daytona and New Smyrna, also Wilbur by the Sea, houses collapsing into the ocean.
We have a scheduled exchange in December at Vistana Beach Club, in Jensen Beach, heard that the Hurricane made landfall right in that area.
Does anyone know how the area is now? Local weather not showing much of that area.
This is so devastating and we feel terrible for the loss, we send our sympathy to anyone who lost their property during this Hurricane.
Silentg


----------



## emeryjre (Nov 10, 2022)

My prayers go out to the people along the beach in Daytona Beach area.  I drove on this beach last and now it is gone.  There are possibly other areas on the Atlantic coast of Florida that are badly damaged.  Prayers to all.


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 10, 2022)

From the Bluegreen website re Daytona Seabreeze, in Daytona Beach Shores - "Additionally, based on the team’s assessment of *Daytona Seabreeze* the resort will remain closed until November 18. Owners with reservations for Daytona Seabreeze over these dates will have their reservations canceled and points refunded to their owner accounts."


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2022)

From a Facebook post in a St.Augustine group, but from a member's son who lives in Daytona Beach.










~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2022)

To all in that area please be safe in taking photos.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2022)

From just north of St. Augustine at Vilano on A1A where about 6 miles of it is closed.


~Diane


----------



## Luanne (Nov 10, 2022)

My friend, who lives on Merritt Island, said Nicole was worse than Ian (for them) due to the wind.  Not as much rain, so didn't get the flooding.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2022)

From downtown St. Augustine (near Bridge of Lions) this morning.  Most of the water has receded but as of 5pm the 
Bridge was still closed due to flooding at either end.








~Diane


----------



## MrockStar (Nov 10, 2022)

Stay safe.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2022)

This hurricane was the first one to make landfall in the month of November in Florida in over 40 years. A category 1 stormed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2022)

will say that at least up here in jax, the flooding was WAY worse than with IAN....despite the storm being significantly less wind/rain.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 10, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> will say that at least up here in jax, the flooding was WAY worse than with IAN....despite the storm being significantly less wind/rain.



Probably because you were more on the windward side of Nicole and the leeward side of Ian. Plus throw in the giant moon which brought the tides up even without a hurricane. We had quite a bit of surge even in Clearwater but the last few days of tides have been crazy low and crazy high. We call them King tides in San Diego. Not sure if they use that term here.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> This hurricane was the first one to make landfall in the month of November in Florida in over 40 years. A category 1 stormed.



And it figures it happens on our first Snowbirding fall here!  From the USA Today "Nicole is only the third November hurricane to hit Florida since recordkeeping began in 1853. The previous ones were the 1935 "Yankee" Hurricane and Hurricane Kate in 1985."

~Diane


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 11, 2022)

Re: Beach houses falling into the sea.
-- There's an old expression --
"Live by the sea. Die by the sea." (adapted).
.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2022)

We are watching NBC Today TV show and Hurricane Nicole damages are heartbreaking.
To the residents in Florida, please be safe and we are praying thing's we get better in the future.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 11, 2022)

Ocean Walk fared well, so it seems. This is looking from the ocean up to the pool deck. And second picture showing stairs down to the beach. The water is still high, but even the stairs may be okay.

They had a mandatory evacuation Tuesday - resort and staff. Staff is back today cleaning and inspecting. They expect to open tomorrow. 

Well built and higher than most other stuctures. 

South of here did not do so well, as you've seen on TV (the houses falling into the ocean). Some areas (around Dunlawton St. beach access) had temporary sea walls, due to damage to Ian.  I don't know, but likely there was quite a bit of those temporary repairs along the coast? And of course, those didn't hold up to Nicole. So sad, so unfortunate to follow so closely to Ian. For my relative in Port Orange, Ian was worse due to flooding (and a most favorable direction of the wind they caught from Nicole). They did not get the flooding on the other side of the Halifax with Nicole, like they did with Ian. Yes, flooding, a couple feet less made a huge difference (in the yard versus in the house).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 11, 2022)

One more Ocean Walk picture - I just noticed I had this one. Looking south toward the benches, bandshell and pier. I read the pier is closed until inspected (but it's still there). And there seems to be quite a bit of footage of the water breaking through the boardwalk in front of the bandshell. So it's nice to see it's relatively intact. 

The person that sent these said it's a beautiful sunny day. Why is it that way right after a hurricane? Not complaining. We were beyond lucky for good weather immediately following Michael 4 years ago (Panama City). If the sun hadn't come out like it did we would have had far more damage (due to the ridge vents and other roofing coming off during Michael).

Oh... I saw reports stating debris piles from Ian remained intact.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 11, 2022)

We have reservations at Ocean Walk beginning Monday. We just received an email from Wyndham stating Ocean Walk will reopen Sunday but the beach is closed and may remain closed through the week. I’ll probably drive down Monday and see what it’s like. If it isn’t worth staying, it’s not a big deal. It’s only an hour away. The email said we could call Customer Care to cancel our reservation and get the points refunded to the current UY. That wouldn’t help us as we don’t have a week available before the end of the year.


----------



## twise625 (Nov 11, 2022)

We were at the Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach and had to evacuate on Wednesday morning.  They cancelled the rest of our reservation through Saturday.  We have a second week there through an RCI exchange starting on Sunday.  According to RCI they will be open on Sunday for our check in date but I had not heard that the beach might be closed all week.  Not sure I want to hang out in Daytona for the week with no beach access.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 12, 2022)

silentg said:


> Hi We are hearing a lot about Storm damages and Flooding. We are in Osceola county and no significant damage to our house, but flooding in other areas of the county. More damage to beachfront houses and resorts in Daytona and New Smyrna, also Wilbur by the Sea, houses collapsing into the ocean.
> We have a scheduled exchange in December at Vistana Beach Club, in Jensen Beach, heard that the Hurricane made landfall right in that area.
> Does anyone know how the area is now? Local weather not showing much of that area.
> This is so devastating and we feel terrible for the loss, we send our sympathy to anyone who lost their property during this Hurricane.
> Silentg


Fort Pierce and Hutchinson Island were the bullseye point. We were spared the worst and the storm left quickly overnight. Cleanup and patching up began immediately. Lots of shoreline damage to walkways and serious beach erosion. South end of South Hutchinson Island (Jenson/Stuart) were affected with beach erosion, too. Always, the area of Bathtub Beach is at risk. I have been here 11 years, seldom is that place open because it is so at risk for erosion. Y'all come. The weather is great.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2022)

test, someone reported an issue with this post not showing up properly?


----------



## folgema (Nov 12, 2022)

I’m sitting on the beach in Clearwater with my friends who were supposed to check into Outrigger in Ormond Beach today.  They were contacted late yesterday and told that resort is closed and their reservation canceled.  They been on the phone with RCI nonstop, but there’s nothing available for them to trade to (she wants Beach!).  We were originally scheduled to be in Fort Myers Beach right now, but that obviously didn’t happen.  We flew in Thursday and landed in the middle of it.  I think it’s time to find a new place to vacation for a while!   My prayers continue to be with all the people who are affected.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 12, 2022)

twise625 said:


> We were at the Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona Beach and had to evacuate on Wednesday morning.  They cancelled the rest of our reservation through Saturday.  We have a second week there through an RCI exchange starting on Sunday.  According to RCI they will be open on Sunday for our check in date but I had not heard that the beach might be closed all week.  Not sure I want to hang out in Daytona for the week with no beach access.


It is becoming harder to believe in RCI customer service now. IMHO


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 12, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> will say that at least up here in jax, the flooding was WAY worse than with IAN....despite the storm being significantly less wind/rain.


And it's not going to get better. I live next to Interstate 4 in Debary where Lake Monroe dumps into the St Johns River (SJR). Both are over flood stage, and since the SJR flows north to Jacksonville, all of our floodwaters are headed your way for the next few weeks.

TS


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 12, 2022)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> And it's not going to get better. I live next to Interstate 4 in Debary where Lake Monroe dumps into the St Johns River (SJR). Both are over flood stage, and since the SJR flows north to Jacksonville, all of our floodwaters are headed your way for the next few weeks.
> 
> TS


Let’s pray for the best and low tides and no more rain.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 12, 2022)

I got an exchange for my daughter and her husband to Wyndham Ocean Walk starting tomorrow. Wyndham sent her a text on Thursday morning saying there was a mandatory evacuation so reservations for Thursday, Friday and Saturday were canceled. She asked about Sunday and was told at that time, reservations for Sunday were still active. So far, so good.

Then RCI came into the picture. Thursday evening I got an email from RCI saying because of the severe weather, Ocean Walk could not accommodate guests during my travel dates, so my exchange had been canceled! I checked my account but the exchange hadn’t been canceled so then I was confused. Because it was late, my daughter and I decided to sleep on it and see what we could find out in the morning.

Yesterday I spent a lot of time on the phone with RCI and my daughter. RCI agreed that the exchange hadn’t been canceled despite what the email said, but they could not get through to Ocean Walk to confirm they would be accepting guests on Sunday. Because, you know, mandatory evacuation.  

Because of the uncertainty, RCI offered to refund the exchange and find something else for my daughter, but of course there was nothing on such short notice within driving distance (they’re in the Ft. Lauderdale area) except, Ft. Lauderdale. HA! No.

RCI said if my daughter could travel on different dates, we could book anything though the end of the year, so I decided to just keep the exchange to OW while we went off and started to look for ourselves at the possibilities. Once we saw that there would be some acceptable alternatives in the next few weeks, and she felt reasonably certain she could switch her vacation time at work, I called RCI back to cancel the OW exchange.

And what did they tell me? Good news, they said! They had just gotten an internal email saying OW would be accepting guests as of Sunday the 13th, and I should be getting a copy of that email any time now. So back I go to my daughter, who was just getting used to the idea that she’d have to plan a different vacation, to tell her she could still go to OW if she wanted. RCI didn’t have any further information on the conditions at the resort/beach, just that the resort would be habitable.

In the end, my daughter decided to go with the original plan and go up to Ocean Walk tomorrow. She acknowledges that the area might be rough but as long as the resort is sound she’s good. It was the option that was the least hassle for her. And she desperately needed a break from work.

I’ll try to send updates as she sends them to me.


----------



## Larry M (Nov 12, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Probably because you were more on the windward side of Nicole and the leeward side of Ian. Plus throw in the giant moon which brought the tides up even without a hurricane. We had quite a bit of surge even in Clearwater but the last few days of tides have been crazy low and crazy high. We call them King tides in San Diego. Not sure if they use that term here.


"King tides" also a common term on the east coast, at least here in North Carolina.


----------



## twise625 (Nov 14, 2022)

We checked back into the Ocean Walk on Sunday - Everything is open except the south tower pool, but that is expected to open in a day or 2.  The beach access steps are either washed away or roped off.  I did see a lifeguard sitting in the chair out on the boardwalk today, so maybe there is access somewhere else?  Very few people here at the Ocean Walk and in Daytona in general so far this week.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 15, 2022)

We plan to check-in at Ocean Walk Thursday, November 17th. Is JimmyJohns across the street open?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 15, 2022)

55plus said:


> Is JimmyJohns across the street open?



I dunno. But wanted to interrupt to say:
Jersey Mikes makes a far better sandwich.


----------



## 55plus (Nov 17, 2022)

But Jimmy John's is across the street from Ocean Walk. And it's opened. Had lunch there today.


----------



## iluvpitz (Nov 20, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> test, someone reported an issue with this post not showing up properly?


I see this post, Brian.
For whatever reason, my reply is on the bottom.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> I dunno. But wanted to interrupt to say:
> Jersey Mikes makes a far better sandwich.


They do agree about Jersey Mike's, though their quality has slid the last year or so, but when we stayed at OceanWalk we went to JimmyJohns a couple times. Certainly very convenient if you are willing to jaywalk (which I learned while there that jaywalking is not illegal in Florida).


----------



## iluvpitz (Nov 20, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Figured I would start a Nicole thread.  There could be some Daytona Beach area timeshares that did not fare well with Nicole, after what Ian did to begin with.
> 
> Any updates, lets post them here.
> 
> ...




Dolphin Daytona Beach.
5m 40s and 8m 40s in.
Video by FloroSeven


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2022)

yes, youve made so few posts on the forum that if you include links or other such items that are flagged as spam for low count posters, it puts your posts into an approval queue to be reviewed by an admin/moderator.

if you just post a normal reply, that doesnt happen.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

Is this the worst year for hurricanes damages in Florida?


----------

